# Where to buy arbor/shaft for circular saw/cutoff saw?



## Innovate1 (Feb 15, 2010)

Wanting to make a custom saw and need to locate a shaft/bearing assembly that has a 5/8 thread on one end for a saw blade and a shaft on the other for a belt pulley, probably with a keyway. Seems like I should be able to find one somewhere... Anyone know where I could get this?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Jim.

I would think that would be a spare part for almost every belt drive contractor type table saw?

Have you checked the spare parts lists for the common branded table saws?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

James; it might not actually make any difference but, as you know the circ. saw and cutoff saws have internal threads with a bolt that retains the blade, rather than the external thread method of a contractor saw. Either system would likely work and _your suggestion is more likely to be the easiest to find and most adaptable._


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

Innovate, check your PMs.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I do lots of projects that involve sprockets, pulleys, drive shafts, etc. For me the best bet has been McMaster-Carr, they have pretty much anything you will be likely to need. These are not found in many places because there are just so many different combinations that could be needed. Variations in materials, lengths, diameters, threading, keys, etc. make it a difficult item for something like a hardware or big box store to keep an adequate inventory on hand. Stores such as that depend on turnover rates that this sort of item doesn't have the requests for. Google McMaster-Carr, go to "Power Transmission" and you will find a very good selection. I hope this helps.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Look on Craigs list for a cheap used table saw. I have seen them for $10 dollars which is cheaper than buying the parts.


----------



## Innovate1 (Feb 15, 2010)

*saw shaft*

A used saw is a great idea! Plan to go that way.

The parts for a saw idea was pretty good too. I checked a couple. Grizzly wanted about $16 for a shaft - very reasonable. Others were significantly higher. Only issue I could see was getting a pulley to fit the 17 mm shaft. The saw used a special belt and I suspect the motor pulley was metric too. Parts for an older saw would be more likely to be inch sizes and a standard V belt. But then you might as well go for a used saw if you can find a suitable one.

The PM was an offer to make one. Appreciate the offer but I don't see how that is going to be cost effective.

Thanks for the heads up on external vs. internal threads too. Hadn't considered that although either one would work for this.


----------

